# Yanmar 1700



## Rob1000 (May 19, 2021)

I just recently acquire a Yanmar 1700 and had a few questions, I have been searching the web on the best way to replace the rear wheels with wider tires and maybe turf friendly. This maybe be an old subject does anybody know if rim from a different tractor will fit vs a custom adapter plate ?

Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rob1000 said:


> I just recently acquire a Yanmar 1700 and had a few questions, I have been searching the web on the best way to replace the rear wheels with wider tires and maybe turf friendly. This maybe be an old subject does anybody know if rim from a different tractor will fit vs a custom adapter plate ?
> 
> Thanks




Welcome Rob, 

Best to put the YM in front of the 1700 when doing searches. Ford has a 1700 tractor too and it would mess up your results. So, YM1700. It's a really dependable machine. It's the model size right above the SCUT (sub-compact tractors).

BTW, in the Resource Manager section here, you can find the YM1700 manual for FREE. 

Now another question. Is your YM1700 a 2WD or 4WD? The tractor model would say so. 

YM1700 = 2WD

YM1700D = 4WD

Why do I need to raise that question? Because 4WD needs tires and rims that sync together for LEAD and LAG calculations. You get that wrong and the 4WD will break in a bad way. 

With the 2WD tractor model, it doesn't matter.  You would have much more options. 

Now with all that said above, Yanmar made all of the John Deere 50-Series machines, the 55-Series machines, and the 70-Series machines for over 45+ years. So, the are rims and tires are very PLENTIFUL should you match those models up with yours. 

My YM2610 would take wheels from a JD850, JD950, JD1050. It would even take wheels from YM2500, YM3000, YM4300 and a few others too. 

This website is great for FINDING many of the wheel tire and rims sizes IF they are posted. Here is an example. 
TractorData.com John Deere 850 tractor dimensions information 

BTW, that FREE manual mentioned above also has the details of your rims and wheels. There are many other YM manuals to compare too. The YM1700 share a bunch of stuff with it's sibling the YM2000 and possibly the US domestic version the YM240.


----------



## Rob1000 (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for the info....I have a yml1700 2wd, what's is confusing is if I measure my bolt pattern on the rear tires its 6x5.5.So far it seems I find wheels that are 6x6 so I am thinking I need to make an adapter plate or see if the hubs can be switched with a JD part.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

These are not near as wide as the picture indicates but would be more turf friendly. Firestone, 8.3-24, 4 Ply - R-3 ALL NON-SKID TRACTOR, Farm Industrial - TL - 8324 - 351733 (conexline.com)


----------



## Rob1000 (May 19, 2021)

I was looking at those, I also was wondering if I could fix 9.5-24 on the rims FIRESTONE, 9.5-24 - Ply / LI = 4, Tread = 14 - ALL NON-SKID TRACTOR TT R-3, Farm - 9524 - 306096


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If you can believe this chart it would appear the 8.5-24 could work on your rims. TIRE & RIM REFERENCE GUIDE - INDIVIDUAL v01.xls (wheelsnowinc.com)


----------



## Rob1000 (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for your help


----------

